
Show HN: 2ndWind – Find people to work on your unfinished projects - trowa159
https://2ndwind.xyz/
======
trowa159
It is relatively easy to start a project, but it is really hard to get it
done. We all have unfinished projects. How many of your unfinished projects
have been tossed into the trash can? One of these days, you are gonna hate
yourself over it.

Why not publish your unfinished projects and let someone else work on them?
Someone else might share your passion to complete them.

Go to the site and

Follow these steps 1\. Sign up. 2\. Log in. 3\. Publish your unfinished
projects. 4\. Wait for potential participants to join. 5\. Chat with them.

I believe the world becomes a better place if more unfinished projects come to
fruition.

